# Исследование о влиянии упражнений йоги на боли в спине



## Nawang (13 Июн 2012)

Интересная информация об исследовании, которое проходило в Англии пару лет назад о влиянии упражнений йоги на выздоровление больной спины (трехмесячное исследование с затратами на наши деньги порядка 15 миллионов рублей).

Результаты исследования, которые были опубликованы в Annals of Internal Medicine, показали, что, в самом деле, йога для спины обеспечивает более эффективное лечение при хронических болях, нежели обычные медицинские процедуры.

Хотелось бы добавить, что не вся йога способна оказывать позитивное воздействие и приводить к выздоровлению. Только специально подобранные, адаптированные упражнения из йоги способны, как показали результаты опыта, дать положительный результат и быть эффективней, чем стандартное лечение.
В исследовании приняло участие две группы людей, все из которые проходили лечение хронической или периодически возникающей боли в спине.
В «сильной» группе было 156 человек, которые практиковали специально подобранные упражнения из йоги для улучшения функционирования спины. Вторая контрольная группы состояла из 157 человек, которые получали обычные медицинские процедуры.

Подробней смотрите ****


----------



## Nawang (13 Июн 2012)

*Упражнения из йоги при остеохондрозе и других проблемах со спиной*
Йогатерапия позвоночника. Несколько простых упражнений из йоги для самостоятельного избавления от боли, улучшения циркуляции крови и укрепления глубоких мышц спины.
Полезная статья для тех, кто повредил спину и страдает от боли. При помощи упражнений, детально описанных и проиллюстрированных в данной статье, можно самостоятельно избавиться от болезненный ощущений в пояснице, а так же укрепить мышцы спины и живота для предотвращения проблем в будущем. Можно охарактеризовать эти упражнения, как йога для спины.

Подробней смотрите *здесь. *


Ссылки удалены модератором. Причина - см. *здесь*


----------



## Doctor Co (20 Июн 2012)

Насколько я знаю, лечебная йога для спины способна не только вернуть к полноценной жизни, но и предотвратить повторение проблем. Особенно это важно для тех, чьи позвоночник и мышечный каркас пришли в негодность после перенесенного заболевания. Здесь об этом весьма интересно написано http://youcure.me/blog/4219


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Июн 2012)

Nawang написал(а):


> Можно охарактеризовать эти упражнения, как йога для спины.


 
а йоги для апендицита, или ангины случайно нет?


----------

